# First Attempt At A Fake Rock Build - 6x2x2 (Loads of Pics!!!)



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey, 

I finished this a couple of weeks a go but thought I'd share pics for you to see and tell me what you think.










I've lined the viv with polystyrene and just cut random shapes and made ledges. Being my first time building a fake rock enclosure I was really unsure how it was going to turn out and thought it would look terrible.










This is an intergrated nestbox with a removable lid. I have since heightened it so the nestbox substrate is deeper and more suitable.










The first layer of charcoal grout went on and was mixed very thin to make sure every nook and cranny was grouted.










I still hadn't heightened the nestbox until later on but her it is without the lid.










This is the viv nearly finished. I mixed 2 different colour of grout to get the rocky colour as I really didn't want to paint it. This has now had 4 layers of grout 3 of which were very thick layers and took ages :devil:.










The finished viv housing Ackies. The fake rock was finished with watered down PVA and sand thrown at it for a good effect and to provide grip when climbing and finally some close up shots.
















































Thanks to Paul P for all his advice on creating this fake rock build! It has withstood the claws of the Ackies so far! I hope you like it and I will definately be doing more after how this one turned out!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## bradly (May 13, 2007)

Good job well done sir


----------



## P.S (Jun 23, 2011)

Excellent job, well done you


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> looks great





bradly said:


> Good job well done sir





P.S said:


> Excellent job, well done you


Cheers : victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

thats looks amazing...well done:no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

dinostore said:


> thats looks amazing...well done:no1:


 
thanks mate


----------



## Skorge (Apr 22, 2011)

For a first build that has turned out really well. Nice one!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that does look great.... nice and natural colours: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Skorge said:


> For a first build that has turned out really well. Nice one!





ch4dg said:


> that does look great.... nice and natural colours: victory:


 
Cheers guys, thanks


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

brilliant work there :2thumb:. the rock effect is excellent. well done.


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

That really does look top draw, you must be delighted with the way it has turned out.

catch and release


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> brilliant work there :2thumb:. the rock effect is excellent. well done.





catch and release said:


> That really does look top draw, you must be delighted with the way it has turned out.
> 
> catch and release


Cheers :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

what do you have in your vivs?


----------



## CMonkey (Nov 20, 2010)

wow, that look awesome!!! how did you get the rocks to look so real???:notworthy:


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> what do you have in your vivs?


dwarf monitors, I keep Kim's and Ackies at the moment. This particular viv houses Ackies, ideally they need a deeper substrate but they seem to be using the intergrated nestbox all the time for digging and burrowing.



CMonkey said:


> wow, that look awesome!!! how did you get the rocks to look so real???:notworthy:


Mixing 2 different colours of grout, some sand and pva glue :lol2:.

Check the other viv in my thread I think it looks better than this one, it's really easy to do!


----------



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

looks incredible mate!! u mentioned charcoal grout what exactly is this then and where u get it? tell me ur honest opinion how hard was it to do this?


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Merritt87 said:


> looks incredible mate!! u mentioned charcoal grout what exactly is this then and where u get it? tell me ur honest opinion how hard was it to do this?


It was pretty easy mate, I made another one which I finished last week the link is in my thread. 

Charcoal is just the colour of the grout can get it from Wickes/ B&Q. If your attempted it for the first time all I can say is don't plan it, cut out random rocky looking shapes, stick them in and it'll turn out good.


----------



## thiefie (Jul 17, 2011)

in a word AWSOME


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

thiefie said:


> in a word AWSOME


Thanks mate.


----------

